# Hay and Grain Feeders



## dontrun07 (Oct 1, 2013)

Anyone willing to share what they use to feed hay that does not let the goats waste so much and also grain troughs that the goats cannot jump into

Also need to make a creeper feeder as well.

Any and all ideas and PICTURES please!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail....33a9-48f2-9ba4-0a703c4eaa55&gas=2 in 1 feeder

These are what I use but I only have 3 goats.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

We mounted a pair of these for the creep.



click to enlarge


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

The main hay rack


It's not real efficient but wasted hay gets used for bedding.


----------



## dontrun07 (Oct 1, 2013)

Thanks guys! They look good


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I actually made some out of grain bags, I reinforced the bottom and the handle part with duct tape... They seem to hold up quite well... And they got the idea rather quickly, even the little squirts


----------



## 91baby (Jan 15, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail....33a9-48f2-9ba4-0a703c4eaa55&gas=2 in 1 feeder
> 
> These are what I use but I only have 3 goats.


It is a great feeder, we added a top to ours to keep our jumper out, also the tray is a great way to feed alfalfa pellets.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

This is the feeder...plans are from premier one for free! Obviously the little wethers could stand in the trough, but I moved the panels out a bit more and it stopped them.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Aww, hi Babs! I was just looking at your newborn pics today.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

"Hi previous mommy!"


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

I call these fence feeders as they kinda resemble a 3 rail horse fence from the inside of the pen. Super easy access from the outside to feed. This style of feed I find works best because they have to put their heads in to eat and there is enough room for them to move or get pushed aside.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

TDG-Farms said:


> I call these fence feeders as they kinda resemble a 3 rail horse fence from the inside of the pen. Super easy access from the outside to feed. This style of feed I find works best because they have to put their heads in to eat and there is enough room for them to move or get pushed aside.


Did you build that? I can see something like that working here on a little smaller scale By the way beautiful animals. Alpine and Alpine crosses?


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

Husband built this for me two days ago, seems to be working pretty good. It is a plastic barrel cut down the middle then the frame up, can get two bales in it. Little munch mouths, they have three acres of great lush pasture still to eat, but the hay is so much tastier, at least this time of day. You can see the two Guernsey girls are as round as the barrel, standing there watching the adults eat.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)




----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I especially like the water buckets to where they can't spill, step, pee or poop in it...


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Yep, I build all the stuff here on the farm  All those years of trade work paid off lol. All but the one Togg in the pictures are alpines. Any crosses we end up having are always sent to dairies.

After we get the fall mucking and winter prep done, figured Id take a video of the entire farm and post it. Id like to do it now but things are still a mess


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Cool!! I'd like to see it. I have a guy from church interested in building on to my barn next spring. Perhaps I can get some ideas.... I really do need more space... As it is now when one is close to kidding, all the boys will be in a tarp covered pen here up front...for a week or so, then they will be separated at night from mom, so they can be in the "kids" pen, then everyone else can resume their pen assignments. So yeah I need more room


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

I know it looks kinda hilly billy, but you can get a great free temp shelter. It will take some looking but you seem to be good at that, contact ag places. Places that do seeds and fertilizers and see if they have any cracked (or holes) poly tanks stored somewhere. Most places just break em up and throw them away. But if you could get a 1000 gallon poly tank, cut a hole out for a door and then some holes or most of the bottom out of it, done. Ready made shelter. They all also have a screw on top and its easy to set that up for venting so no pee smell.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

TDG-Farms said:


> I know it looks kinda hilly billy, but you can get a great free temp shelter. It will take some looking but you seem to be good at that, contact ag places. Places that do seeds and fertilizers and see if they have any cracked (or holes) poly tanks stored somewhere. Most places just break em up and throw them away. But if you could get a 1000 gallon poly tank, cut a hole out for a door and then some holes or most of the bottom out of it, done. Ready made shelter. They all also have a screw on top and its easy to set that up for venting so no pee smell.


Great idea I'll look into that. Thanks TGD-farms!


----------

